# 33 days off, feeling good?



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys, i've been off now 33 days from last shot of 1x500mg testosterone enanthate and im feeling good, no loss of libido or energy whatsoever, is it supposed to be that way or crash is coming soon? i expected some crash but nothing really happened, still waking up with morning erection and energy is good

i've been ON for 8 months 500mg testosterone and in the beggining some dianabol...



should i even do some pct or just carry on like this..? I thought to start at least some nolvadex 20mg for 2 weeks, heard its good for LH and FSH


----------



## stonetag (Apr 20, 2020)

Were you not going to do PCT? I guess if it were me I would do the PCT, seems a little late in the game though.


----------



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

thought about it but heard from some guys that i do not neccessary need it because i haven't used hard stuff so body will recover naturally

anywayz it's not late, taking in mind half life of enanthate is 8 days, so after 8 days i have 250mg still circulating, after 16days 125mg, after 24days 62mg, after 32 days 30mg so in theory right about now i should start pct because now im going under natural levels of testosterone


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> thought about it but heard from some guys that i do not neccessary need it because i haven't used hard stuff so body will recover naturally
> 
> anywayz it's not late, taking in mind half life of enanthate is 8 days, so after 8 days i have 250mg still circulating, after 16days 125mg, after 24days 62mg, after 32 days 30mg so in theory right about now i should start pct because now im going under natural levels of testosterone



That's not exactly true pct is usually started much much earlier


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Seems your a lil late?
I would consider to have blood work done,
Tht would be the only way to know exactly where your numbers are at!


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2020)

If you want the best chance to recover you should do a pct.  Your friends don’t know what they are talking about.  Also pct is more than just Nolva.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> anywayz it's not late, taking in mind half life of enanthate is 8 days, so after 8 days i have 250mg still circulating, after 16days 125mg, after 24days 62mg, after 32 days 30mg so in theory right about now i should start pct because now im going under natural levels of testosterone



You're overlooking sonething in the beginning. At peak, you'll have about 1,000 mg circulating, due to the half life. So after about 8 days off you'll still have 500, 16 days it'll be 250, 24 days it'll be 125, 32 days (where you are) about 62 mg. (this is assuming you metabolize at your stated 8 day half life, it varies for each person a little. And assuming your Test is accurately dosed. I've had some before that was close to double the stated mg/ml, based upon bloodwork comparisons with RX Test) 

Good time to start PCT if you were going to. If not, you're right about the level where I'd expect you to feel the crash. If you can, get some bloodwork to see where you're at. It'd be interesting to see.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes carry on like this 500mg a week for life...youve already done an 8 month cycle ....my question is how the hell in 8 months did you not come up woth a plan...no cruise plan or pct or anything...jackass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

yes u need a pct that good feeling goes away after some time..


----------



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> That's not exactly true pct is usually started much much earlier


thats what everybody is doing because thats what everybody is saying and it just goes around in a circle, doesnt mean its correct or best way to do it, why would i start pct after a week or two after last shot of enanthate when im still basically on a cycle, with high levels of testosterone in the body? doesnt make sense, use your brain




Robdjents said:


> Yes carry on like this 500mg a week for life...youve already done an 8 month cycle ....my question is how the hell in 8 months did you not come up woth a plan...no cruise plan or pct or anything...jackass


im swoler than you so your argument is invalid, go away noob



i'll do nolvadex 20mg for two weeks, started today

anywayz too much pct answers, i just asked is it normal to feel normal or crash is inevitable after going off testosterone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> thats what everybody is doing because thats what everybody is saying and it just goes around in a circle, doesnt mean its correct or best way to do it, why would i start pct after a week or two after last shot of enanthate when im still basically on a cycle, with high levels of testosterone in the body? doesnt make sense, use your brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will feel normal for a while but u will start to crash and feel like shit..I did u need clomid and nolva together they work much better..Pct are shit after many long cycles and if not human grade pharmacy type drugs..Pct is better then no pct


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> thats what everybody is doing because thats what everybody is saying and it just goes around in a circle, doesnt mean its correct or best way to do it, why would i start pct after a week or two after last shot of enanthate when im still basically on a cycle, with high levels of testosterone in the body? doesnt make sense, use your brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That has nothing to do with knowledge....one might suggest you are the newb since youve been running for 8 months and now youve come to us for help....you got a little shit for being a bonehead but youre also getting help too so relax little girl.


----------



## chandy (Apr 20, 2020)

from what i have been researching for my first cycle on test E or other long ester cycles . you'd  take HCG  about 2 and a half weeks after ur last shot. then about 25th day you'd start your nolva or clomid. depending on what u bought.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 20, 2020)

If you're taking a couple months off and then hopping back on - I wouldn't take anything.

If you're coming off for 6 months +, run the standard HCG blast, clomid and nolva PCT.

There's no reason to PCT if you're just going to hop back on within a month or so of finishing the PCT and crash your natural test again. You basically took a whole bunch of drugs that come with their own sets of sides and risks for the PCT, and then jumped back on again, making the whole PCT pointless.


----------



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> There's no reason to PCT if you're just going to hop back on within a month or so of finishing the PCT and crash your natural test again. You basically took a whole bunch of drugs that come with their own sets of sides and risks for the PCT, and then jumped back on again, making the whole PCT pointless.



thats what i was thinking, im just taking some time off until this corona-shit passes and gym opens up again

BUT, fertility-wise, shouldn't a man that wants to stay fertile -well as much as he can- with taking steroids, at least once a year take some time off to wake up his balls (sperm production) or take some hcg? as far as i know and some intuition tells me, worst for fertility is staying shut down over long periods (years)


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 20, 2020)

you should take some time off from this board.


----------



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

why is that so, because i told this dyel noob to go away or because i'd like to make babies with good old sex?


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you should take some time off from this board.



For real...this dude obviously has no clue what hes doing...another moron who equates a persons size to their knowledge...and not to mention hes looking to be spoonfed after running gear for 8 months and not having a clue what hes doing..doesnt appear hes wanting to learn or contribute either just spouting off crap hes "heard" ...anyway....


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> why is that so, because i told this dyel noob to go away or because i'd like to make babies with good old sex?



Dude you got called out for being a bonehead...thats it...but i guess since youre bigger than me you must be smarter...good luck to you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you should take some time off from this board.


Who the fuk are you to tell anyone that?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 20, 2020)

not a month but 33 days

like when a mom is asked how old is the baby & she says 13 months 

bro youve been off a month 3 days means zip


----------



## pavkica (Apr 20, 2020)

back in the day i also thought that size or results doesn't matter or correlate with person's knowledge... but listening to those dyel noobs guess what happened - i looked like them, yet full of self confidence because of some studies I read, theories, and worst of all - full of excuses and reasons (SCIENTIFIC BASED REASONS! lolz) why i am not big.

if one dyel person knows everything, how come hes not jacked? whats that link that is missing? analogy, like a mathematician that knows all math laws but just cant get the calculation done, worthless

game changed when i started listening to big boys.


SO YEA CALL ME ARROGANT BASTARD BUT FOR ME KNOWLEDGE WITHOUT RESULTS ON YOURSELF OR OTHERS IS WORTHLESS


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2020)

pavkica said:


> back in the day i also thought that size or results doesn't matter or correlate with person's knowledge... but listening to those dyel noobs guess what happened - i looked like them, yet full of self confidence because of some studies I read, theories, and worst of all - full of excuses and reasons (SCIENTIFIC BASED REASONS! lolz) why i am not big.
> 
> if one dyel person knows everything, how come hes not jacked? whats that link that is missing? analogy, like a mathematician that knows all math laws but just cant get the calculation done, worthless
> 
> ...



I mean no im not a 250 pound mass monster but im doing just fine and right where i need to be considering i was 145 pounds when i started out amd ive been training 5 years maybe....i think your approach is immature at best but my opinion shouldnt matter i just hope you get sorted out best of luck i do hope you stick around and actually learn...no amount of muscle can help woth that tho...thats all on you...best of luck


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> not a month but 33 days
> 
> like when a mom is asked how old is the baby & she says 13 months
> 
> bro youve been off a month 3 days means zip



299 pounds. And not an ounce more. That’s my heaviest!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> 299 pounds. And not an ounce more. That’s my heaviest!



Eat a donut?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 21, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who the fuk are you to tell anyone that?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> 299 pounds. And not an ounce more. That’s my heaviest!



Oh yes, gave you shit over that too. 

Come on guys ! 

for xmas gunna get you a microscope, tweezer's, british steel blade & a box of hair.


----------



## pavkica (Apr 27, 2020)

update day 40, i can still masturbate furiously 3 times in a row, this is weird


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2020)

pavkica said:


> update day 40, i can still masturbate furiously 3 times in a row, this is weird



Prove it....


----------



## CJ (Apr 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Prove it....


----------



## Joliver (Apr 27, 2020)

pavkica said:


> update day 40, i can still masturbate furiously 3 times in a row, this is weird



Go have your levels checked if you want to know. No sense in us all guessing. Here's a quote from a study that will show you why: "... evidence suggests that estradiol can sustain libido in a low or absent testosterone environment." 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4854098/


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Go have your levels checked if you want to know. No sense in us all guessing. Here's a quote from a study that will show you why: "... evidence suggests that estradiol can sustain libido in a low or absent testosterone environment."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4854098/



Yes, but when this happens to me I’m only able to receive sexual gratification by being penetrated. Is this normal?

is this how trannies keep their sexy drive?


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes, but when this happens to me I’m only able to receive sexual gratification by being penetrated. Is this normal?
> 
> is this how trannies keep their sexy drive?



lolz you sick man you sick


----------



## Joliver (Apr 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes, but when this happens to me I’m only able to receive sexual gratification by being penetrated. Is this normal?
> 
> is this how trannies keep their sexy drive?



Not to get all serious with a zany question, but I'd say yes. A lot of men out who lived their entire lives as men but after andropause say they have always been a woman in a man's body. Your hormones make you who you are. Chicks on BC favor less masculine men...fertile chicks like the 5 o'clock shadow.

Getting butt reamed is different from a courtesy reach around. One is bad. The other....thumbs up...the butt.


----------



## pavkica (May 16, 2020)

so guys almost 2 months OFF now and im feeling good, libido wasn't gone in any point, didnt lose a pound of muscle, just some strength... i am getting ON again in few days...

seems to me that crushing after a cycle is overrated or steroid society dont know how to come off


----------



## ATLRigger (May 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you should take some time off from this board.


I am ROFL....


----------



## ATLRigger (May 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes, but when this happens to me I’m only able to receive sexual gratification by being penetrated. Is this normal?
> 
> is this how trannies keep their sexy drive?



more ROFL....


----------

